# Open Revolt Micro Problem



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Snakub said:


> I just finished the power section of a controller for a friend of mine and the last time I put twelve volts to the P and S micro it worked fine but now I turn it on and the yellow light doesn't come on or blink at all I tried disconnecting the sensors and pot and it still didn't blink but the green led comes on every time. I don't think any of the chips could have gone bad since none of them were removed since turning it on last. I thought C1 could be bad but I don't see that being too problematic. The only other thing I could think of is the atmel and I really hope not. That or maybe just a bad yellow LED


The LED is either "ON" signaling everything is good, or "Blinking" signaling there is a fault. 

If the LED is not on at all, It is most likely the AVR. 

-Adam


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn it I was afraid of that Is there any way I could try to reprogram it with my arduino decimilia?


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Snakub said:


> Damn it I was afraid of that Is there any way I could try to reprogram it with my arduino decimilia?


I have heard of being able to use the Arduino as an ISP programmer, but have never tried it. 

-Adam


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Did you check with Paul about your problem?
http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/


----------

